# Beinlinge Vs lange Hose für den Herbst



## Bierschinken88 (14. September 2013)

Moin,

es wird mal wieder kälter und die Klamotten dicker...
Mich würde es interessieren ob Beinlinge ein adäquater Ersatz für eine Hose sind oder ob die Dinger zu sehr rutschen etc?

Prinzipiell stell ich mir das mit den Beinlingen ganz praktisch vor, auch für warme Tage an denen man in der frühe/kälte startet...aber funktioniert das auch in der Praxis so?
Oder führt an einer langen Hose nix vorbei?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## noam (14. September 2013)

Wir sprechen von Bibs ja?

Beinlinge sind dann kein Ersatz für eine lange Hose, wenn es wirklich kalt wird, da du immernoch deine normale Radhose trägst, die deinen Rumpf und die Vermehrungsorgane nicht ausreichend vor den kalten Luft schützen. Lange Hosen sind hier aus dickerem Material und vor allem, zumindest die hochwertigen, mit Windstopper Materialien verstärkt, so dass du weitaus später auskühlst.


Beinlinge sind in der Übergangszeit, zu kalt für kurze Hose und zu warm für Windstopper richtig angenehm. Ich nutzte auf dem RR Knielinge von Skins. Halten die Gelenke schön warm. Und wenns zu warm wird verschwinden sie in der Trikottasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (14. September 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sind oder ob die Dinger zu sehr rutschen etc?
> 
> ...



Wenn man die richtige Größe hat rutscht da nix. Auch für den kühlen Morgen wo es über den Tag noch wärmer wird sind sie ganz praktisch. Aber sie sind zumindest für mich kein Ersatz für eine Lange Hose. Da es doch noch ein wenig "zieht".


----------



## xc_fahrer (14. September 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Mich würde es interessieren ob Beinlinge ein adäquater Ersatz für eine Hose sind oder ob die Dinger zu sehr rutschen etc?


Erst mal gehe ich davon aus, daß Du eine enganliegende, kurze Lycra-Radhose hast und nicht die Schlabberhosen, wie sie viele Mountainbiker tragen. Unter einer richtigen Radhose  rutschen die Dinger nicht, also Beinlinge anziehen und dann die Hosebeine darüberstülpen.

Sinn der Beinlinge ist, daß man flexibel ist. Wenn es am Morgen kalt ist oder es am Abend kalt wird, aber unter es Tags warm genug für eine Kurze Hose ist, sind Beinlinge genial. Oder wenn man in größere Höhen fährt.

Wenn es aber dauerhaft zu kalt für eine kurze Hose ist, muß eine lange her. Gründe wurden bereits genannt. Außedem sind die Beinlinge weniger angenehm zu tragen, wie eine lange Hose (man spürt den Haltegummi am oberen Beinabschluß), das ist aber auch eine Frage, wie empfindlich man ist.

Was gar nicht geht, sind kurze Schlabberhose und Beinlinge. Das sieht fürchterlich aus. Ich frage mich immer, ob die Leute, die sowas machen, keinen Spiegel haben.  Man kann sich streiten, ob enganliegende Radhosen oder Schlabberhosen die besser Optik zufolge haben (ich treffe meine Wahl rein aus praktischen Gesichtspunkten), aber eine Kombination aus beiden ist tabu. Das tut ja in den Augen weh!


----------



## Jocki (14. September 2013)

Aber genau letztere Kombination ist funktionell der Hit.

Bib+Knielinge (oder Beinlinge)+ Schlabbershorts. Die Schlabbershorts sorgen für Winddichte und Wasserresistenz um die emfpindlicheren Teile und Oberschenkel, während die Beinlinge die Muskulatur warmhalten ohne das die Bewegungsfreiheit großartig eingeschränkt wird.
Sieht wirklich fragwürdig aus, aber auf dem Bike, beim Laufen, Berggehen, Langlaufen,Skitour etc. ist die Kombination extrem praktisch. Wobei ich bei den Fußgängersportarten eine Thigts unter den Shorts den Beinlingen vorziehe.

Die Nanoflex Bein- und Armlinge von Castelli sind super. Die saugen sich kaum mit Wasser voll ohne "schwitzig" zu sein.


----------



## MykBike (14. September 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Aber genau letztere Kombination ist funktionell der Hit.
> 
> Bib+Knielinge (oder Beinlinge)+ Schlabbershorts. Die Schlabbershorts sorgen für Winddichte und Wasserresistenz um die emfpindlicheren Teile und Oberschenkel, während die Beinlinge die Muskulatur warmhalten ohne das die Bewegungsfreiheit großartig eingeschränkt wird.
> Sieht wirklich fragwürdig aus, aber auf dem Bike, beim Laufen, Berggehen, Langlaufen,Skitour etc. ist die Kombination extrem praktisch. Wobei ich bei den Fußgängersportarten eine Thigts unter den Shorts den Beinlingen vorziehe.
> ...



Ist die Kombination (Bib+Knielinge (oder Beinlinge)+) nicht eigentlich ein Skinsuit? Gut, abgesehen davon, dass es ein Oberteil beinhaltet und wir uns somit auch das Bib sparen könnten. Also Skinsuits sind äußerst praktisch, bequem und für Übergangszeiten wirklich akzeptabel. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen. 
@ Bierschinken88, suchst du noch oder hast du bereits entsprechende Ausrüstung zu Hause in den Schränken?


----------



## Robby78 (14. September 2013)

MykBike schrieb:


> Also Skinsuits sind äußerst praktisch, bequem und für Übergangszeiten wirklich akzeptabel. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.



Was du meinste, sind vielleicht Trägerhosen, denn Skinsuit ist ein kompletter Anzug aus Trikot und Hose. Wird aber nur beim Straßenzeitfahren oder bei Crossrennen getragen.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (15. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich trage eine enganliegende Shorts und darüber eine "Schlabberhose".
So wie das im Allgemeinen klingt, sind Beinlinge also mehr "Tool" denn Grundausstattung. D.h. wenns frisch ist, an z.b. einem Herbsttag, dann zur langen Hose greifen?!

Danke und Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Gmiatlich (16. September 2013)

Meine Grundausstattung:
Bib + "Schlabbershorts"  + Trikot
Gerade in der Übergangszeit sind dazu Beinlinge eine feine Sache. Wenn man in der Früh startet werden die Beinlinge angezogen, beim Hochfahren kann man sie bei Bedarf schon runterschieben. Tagsüber dann komplett ausziehen und am Abend werden die Strapse  wieder angezogen.

Über die Optik kann man vortrefflich streiten aber um das gehts hier ja nicht.


----------



## tomtomba (17. September 2013)

genau....ich trage dann gerne eine Trägerhose und drüber eine Schlabbershorts + Beinlinge...nur Trägerhose und Beinlinge ist am Popo und vorne etwas wenig. 
Das geht dann je nach Beinlingen (Craft leicht gefüttert) bis ca 0 Grad...oben dann Unterhemd, langes leicht gefüttertes Trikot + GoreWindstopper. 
Unter 0 Grad wirds eh ungemütlich, da gehe ich lieber laufen...

Viel Spaß im Herbst..
Tom


----------



## MykBike (17. September 2013)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Was du meinste, sind vielleicht Trägerhosen, denn Skinsuit ist ein kompletter Anzug aus Trikot und Hose. Wird aber nur beim Straßenzeitfahren oder bei Crossrennen getragen.



In meinem Fall bei Straßenzeitfahren ;-)
Wie ich mittlerweile gelernt habe, ist dies anscheinend auch Interpretationssache. Aber so lernt man also nie aus 

Sagt mal, wo fahrt ihr eigentlich im Winter? Würde mich aus gegebenen Anlass wirklich interessieren, weil mein Skinsuit wird in der Tat etwas zu kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (17. September 2013)

Gibt auch lange, eigens für den Winter. Damit kann man auch bei -10 °C (trocken) noch ohne Probleme fahren.


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. September 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Aber genau letztere Kombination ist funktionell der Hit.
> 
> Bib+Knielinge (oder Beinlinge)+ Schlabbershorts. Die Schlabbershorts sorgen für Winddichte und Wasserresistenz um die emfpindlicheren Teile und Oberschenkel, während die Beinlinge die Muskulatur warmhalten ohne das die Bewegungsfreiheit großartig eingeschränkt wird.
> Sieht wirklich fragwürdig aus, aber auf dem Bike, beim Laufen, Berggehen, Langlaufen,Skitour etc. ist die Kombination extrem praktisch. Wobei ich bei den Fußgängersportarten eine Thigts unter den Shorts den Beinlingen vorziehe.
> ...


 
Ich find' genau diese Kombination aus Beinlingen und Schlabbershort sogar optisch ziemlich kuhl. Mir gefällt es. Und es hat den Vorteil, dass du dir keine Birne machen musst, wegen schleifen oder hängen an Kette und Kettenblatt.


----------



## MykBike (27. September 2013)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Gibt auch lange, eigens für den Winter. Damit kann man auch bei -10 °C (trocken) noch ohne Probleme fahren.



Apropos Winter: Ich habe gelesen, dass dieses Jahr der kälteste Winter seit 100 Jahren kommen soll. Da wird's schwierig mit dem Fahrrad fahren. Sehr schade eigentlich, aber dann kann man sich dem Forum mehr widmen  In dem Sinne: Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. September 2013)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Was du meinste, sind vielleicht Trägerhosen, denn Skinsuit ist ein kompletter Anzug aus Trikot und Hose. Wird aber nur beim Straßenzeitfahren oder bei Crossrennen getragen.



du hast xc und marathon vergessen.


----------



## Robby78 (28. September 2013)

Ich hätte nur den Zusatz "kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit" hinzufügen müssen. Die Klamotten sind ja nicht strikt zweckgebunden. Für normale Freizeitfahrten durchaus auch brauchbar.


----------



## Hifi (30. September 2013)

Die Frage hat mich auch lange beschäftigt, mittlerweile habe ich eine kurze Thermohose für Herbst und Frühling, bei Bedarf ziehe ich morgens zusätzlich Beinlinge an. Ungefähr so wie hier beschrieben: www.elfritzel.de/kurze-warme-hose-von-pearl-izumi/

Wenn es kälter wird, ziehe ich eine lange ungepolsterte Hose über eine kurze gepolsterte.

Und wenn es noch kälter wird, ziehe ich eine lange ungepolsterte Thermohose über eine kurze gepolsterte.

Und wenn es superkalt wird, ziehe ich eine lange ungepolsterte Thermohose über eine kurze gepolsterte Thermohose.

Alles ganz easy, aber man braucht dafür halt vier Hosen plus zwei Beinlinge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

